# c-tek charger - whats the snowflake?



## bigee (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone got a c-tek ms7000 battery charger? If you have could you please tell me what the ''snowflake'' setting does. Just bought one and it doesn't explain in the instructions what it does and when you should use this setting. Thanks.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

I've got a CTEX X and the snowflake setting is: quote "This mode is recommended for charging batteries at temperatures lower than +5c. It is also recommended for many AGM batteries. This setting is not recommended for maintenance charging when the temperature temporarily exceeds +5c. Here we recommend the 14.4v/4a or 14.4v/o.8a mode" end quote.

Hope that helps?

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Biggee
Toffeapple is right and as extra Info the snowflake sybol is an ISO standard symbol for "frost" so its a sort of frsot protection setting

Phill


----------



## bigee (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for that ToffeApple and drcotts, didn't see that in the instructions, must be old age setting in the eyes are usually the first to go. Might plug myself into the charger and see if that helps.   :roll:


----------

